# Cork Tape ?



## BLUESMAN (Nov 4, 2003)

I have a couple of lamiglas spinning rods around here that I'd like to duplicate the look of. Thier cork handles look seamless. How difficult is it to get a tight seamless appearance. Does the adhesive backing hold?


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

the adhesive backing is plenty to wrap it tight and close...gaps will not show if the cork is not swolen when you apply it...if it is...the cork will dry and the gaps will show...cork tape is cheap...experiment...


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

it's sort of a Wrap and push, Take your time and work it tight. just did almost 30 inches looks pretty good!
Buy 3X the distance covered Finished ends with a 1/4" tread wrap + epoxy


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

junkmansj said:


> i Finished ends with a 1/4" tread wrap + epoxy


you can also use about 1/2" of shrink tube to seal off the ends...thats what i've been experimenting with...


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

Here's a little trick I use with corktape. Shhhhh! Don't tell anybody!  Thoroughly wet the blank with WD-40 before applying the cork tape. This will allow you to easily twist & slide it very tightly and you'll get a nearly seamless look every time.


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

Clyde said:


> Here's a little trick I use with corktape. Shhhhh! Don't tell anybody!  Thoroughly wet the blank with WD-40 before applying the cork tape. This will allow you to easily twist & slide it very tightly and you'll get a nearly seamless look every time.


the oil will also swell the tape somewhat to make it even more seamless...i've always heard a well oiled cork (tape or grip in general) is much less likely to wear...do you believe that clyde?


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

Well I've definately not noticed any negative effects of it wearing on the cork tape. I can see how it could possibly help it to resist water as well. I definately believe in oiling natural cork, I use two coats of tru-oil on all my natural cork. Gives it a nice deep colored look and protects it as well.


----------



## BLUESMAN (Nov 4, 2003)

*Thanks guys!*

I think I'll take Clyde's trick and ASK4Fish's advice and experiment! I wonder how Armorall would be for that cork tape?


----------



## hustlur (Jan 29, 2007)

Just a suggestion. Go to a regular skateboard shop and buy a sheet of the finest grip tape. I usually put this where I tend to hold the rod more. I wrap everything with cork tape and leave the grip tape exposed.(I use a little cork tape to hold the edges just to be safe.) The adhesive on the grip tape sticks real well. Try to get a brand called "Flypaper".

Hustlur


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

Hmmm. I use denatured alcohol to "lube" the blank when I apply the tape. It evaporates and the glue sticks really well. Does the WD-40 evaporate as well??? I'll hafta try it next time. Thanks for the tip, Clyde.


----------



## Joey (May 27, 2001)

Can anyone tell me where I can buy the cork tape used on Lamiglas surf rods? St. Croix's cork tape looks the same too. I've purchased the cork tape from mudhole (American Tackle) and didn't like it all. Thanks.


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

i've never had a problem with mudhole's cork tape...its nice and sticky and as long as you wrap it dry and tight it'll hold really well...the only downside is that its darker than some other brands...


----------



## Fisher (May 22, 2006)

*wd 40*



Clyde said:


> Here's a little trick I use with corktape. Shhhhh! Don't tell anybody!  Thoroughly wet the blank with WD-40 before applying the cork tape. This will allow you to easily twist & slide it very tightly and you'll get a nearly seamless look every time.


Putting wd40 on a blank will ruin it


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

obviously not, I've been doing it for years.


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

Clyde said:


> obviously not, I've been doing it for years.


I agree Clyde I just redid a rod but I sprayed it with wd40 after I had taped it. It came out pretty good.

JohnC


----------

